# Number of transactions?



## hotqld (8 May 2010)

Does anyone where to get the total number of transactions for the asx/ xjo/ etc and individual companies.?
Obviously the institutions will trade in bigger parcels than the private trader and it may help indicate what the institutions are doing when compared to volume.
Thanks


----------



## cutz (8 May 2010)

*Re: number of transactions*

Course of sales on commsec has it, or use webiress if you want the action from a few days/weeks ago.

As for who's doing the buying and selling, apart from official announcements after the transactions are made (if they're big enough) , I don't know.


----------



## hotqld (8 May 2010)

*Re: number of transactions*



cutz said:


> Course of sales on commsec has it, or use webiress if you want the action from a few days/weeks ago.
> 
> As for who's doing the buying and selling, apart from official announcements after the transactions are made (if they're big enough) , I don't know.




Agreed commsec has volume, but I am looking for the number of transactions.
"Course of sales" is a term I dont understand what does that mean?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 May 2010)

*Re: number of transactions*



hotqld said:


> Agreed commsec has volume, but I am looking for the number of transactions.
> "*Course of sales*" is a term I dont understand what does that mean?




Break it down a little.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 May 2010)

"course of sales"= the sales/ buys/volumes/times throughout the session.

No idea if available on commsec basic.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (9 May 2010)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/tradingVolumes.do#Daily


----------

